Ask HN: Any news about RethinkDB? - wener
======
nwrk
Yup, progress being made. [1]

2.4 is set to be released towads end of year.

[1] November meeting notes
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/13TsZoWckcvJpprpL1zU54xsf...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/13TsZoWckcvJpprpL1zU54xsf0Zqm8mfmLkCHZcZbTMI/edit?usp=sharing)

------
townie
nope

